# Glock 40   10mm



## mudcreek (Jun 30, 2016)

What's a good price for this gun?


----------



## frankwright (Jun 30, 2016)

Around $675 probably.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jun 30, 2016)

Blue label I payed 630.00. Regular was about 150.00 higher.
That was the MOS with 3 mags (15 round). All prices plus tax. In Fl.


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Jul 1, 2016)

same here, blue label 630.00


----------



## frankwright (Jul 2, 2016)

Lilly001 said:


> Blue label I payed 630.00. Regular was about 150.00 higher.
> That was the MOS with 3 mags (15 round). All prices plus tax. In Fl.



I paid $611 out the door with a GSSF discount that is less of a discount than First Responders get.

Each dealer can set his own prices I guess.


----------



## Lilly001 (Jul 2, 2016)

frankwright said:


> I paid $611 out the door with a GSSF discount that is less of a discount than First Responders get.
> 
> Each dealer can set his own prices I guess.



Yes. I have found a great disparity in pricing of guns.
I wish there was not the Federal limit on out of state handgun purchases as I often find good deals, especially used handguns, when I am out of state.
I checked my area, Tampa bay, and I found the best price I could. I probably could have shopped more from the on line sites and had it go through my local FFL but that is a hassle at times. And by the time you pay shipping and the transfer fee you haven't really saved much if any.


----------



## Big Bend Brian (Feb 2, 2018)

Bought a new Glock 40 this past January off Gun Broker for $627 and no credit card fee. 
Next cheapest price on GB was $678. Locally they wanted $749. 
Brian


----------

